# Keystone Still Manipulating It's Website



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Check out the existing and coming floor plans....

6 Travel Trailers and 9 Fifth Wheel Models!

Sydney Floorplans

20 Travel Trailers and 1 Fifth Wheel

Outback Floorplans

Geez!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It looks like they've been busy alright.









I'm really becoming quite fond of the new Sydney 329FBH. I really like what they have done with the bunk room. It will be interesting to see one in person.
And, no... I'm NOT getting the fever!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm really becoming quite fond of the new Sydney 329FBH. I really like what they have done with the bunk room. It will be interesting to see one in person.


I was kind of interested, myself, until I realized there is no dinette.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They also updated the Bullet line-up with videos...









http://keystonerv-bullet.com/?page=videos


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of those floorplans in the Sydney line are discontinued. It still shows "stock only" on the specs page for all the ones with the image coming soon.

The dinette was discussed on a previous thread about the 329FBH floorplan.......most people figured it has removable table tops so it would be one big dinette. It'd be interesting to see it person. I think it is a great floorplan on paper and if they would have had it last year, we probably would have got it instead of the 31fqbhs.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I could be talked into that 329fbh. Its about time they put the bathroom by itself. But if that fever kicks up again this spring there will be trouble with DW







But I'm always looking ....................( trucks and rv's).

John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Personally, I don't really like any of the new plans. The ones with the extra bedrooms really don't suit what we want and the others look too much like everyone else offering. I do like the self contained bathroom, but I don't mind the openness of the regular setup, at least you have room enough to get dried off and dressed. Over all, we are satisfied with our OB and feel that it will do until we are ready to upgrade to a 4 season model before retirement.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> They also updated the Bullet line-up with videos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After watching the bullet video i noticed they have only 1 sink in the kitchen its big but i like 2 sinks .


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> They also updated the Bullet line-up with videos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how that Nissan was squatting in the end. Hey Keystone, set up the WDH correctly BEFORE filming!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Nathan said:


> They also updated the Bullet line-up with videos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how that Nissan was squatting in the end. Hey Keystone, set up the WDH correctly BEFORE filming!








[/quote]
I also noticed how low it was sitting maybe Gilligan does video


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Gee, I wonder why they didn't have any videos for the outback's - oh wait - they did!

It the tough love video!!

It would have been nice if they did a video for the current new outback TT models!?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My guess is that the 329FBH will have a table option similar to the Cougar 316QBS. I actually prefer the L-shaped sofa in that model as it creates a very nice gathering area. With the tables, it makes for a nice dinner option since you can pull up chairs on the other side of them. I got to tour this model at FunTime RV's during the last Texas Summer Rally. We really liked it. The new Outback floorplan is very similar and gives us the option to stay with our favorite brand if we so choose. I sure do wish they would make that sofa into the L-shaped on like in the Cougars though. Having seen it - it really appealed to us.

-CC

Note - you can put two of those tables up in front of that whole couch area in the Cougar. It makes for a nice, large dining area.


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

[quote name='egregg57' date='Jan 15 2009, 12:40 PM' post='328565']
Check out the existing and coming floor plans....

6 Travel Trailers and 9 Fifth Wheel Models!

Sydney Floorplans

20 Travel Trailers and 1 Fifth Wheel

Outback Floorplans

Geez!!
[/quote
Hi I just attended the RV supershow in Tanpa FL and spoke with the Outback Reps and they said the will only have those 2 basic plans for the TT
changes could be made to furniture but thats all. I was not happy to here that. Marty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It looks like they've been busy alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want it....you know your TV can pull it....you know your family will love it...

Resistance is futile.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It looks like they've been busy alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want it....you know your TV can pull it....you know your family will love it...

Resistance is futile.








[/quote]

Awesome.....Just Awesome.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It looks like they've been busy alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want it....you know your TV can pull it....you know your family will love it...

Resistance is futile.
[/quote]

What, you mean you haven't bought it yet Doug?!?! Come on, SuperDuty's aren't really happy until they have a hitch IN the bed and a little more weight over those rear wheels.









Just think, no more WDH setup.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> It looks like they've been busy alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want it....you know your TV can pull it....you know your family will love it...

Resistance is futile.
[/quote]

What, you mean you haven't bought it yet Doug?!?! Come on, SuperDuty's aren't really happy until they have a hitch IN the bed and a little more weight over those rear wheels.









Just think, no more WDH setup.








[/quote]

Hmmmmmmmmm.......


----------

